# April 2012 rebate from Winchester and Browning



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Tax Cut -- Up to 8 percent off. -- Winchester Repeating Arms -- Promotions and Rebates

from "The Wire"
April 4, 2012

Winchester Repeating Arms Helps Beat the Tax Man

Winchester helps you beat the tax man. Put a new Winchester rifle or shotgun in your gun rack and put the sales tax back in your pocket with the 2012 Winchester Repeating Arms® Spring Tax Cut Offer. Buy a new Winchester firearm and we'll pay your sales tax as our tax day gift to you. Purchase a new Winchester firearm at retail between April 1, 2012 and April 30, 2012 and get reimbursed up to 8% in U.S. funds for the sales tax. See your Winchester Repeating Arms dealer for more information on how to beat the tax man!

Here's an example: If you spend $1,000 on a new Winchester rifle or shotgun, and you pay an 8% sales tax, you'll get an $80 reimbursement from Winchester Repeating Arms.

Offer valid only on the consumer retail purchase of a new Winchester firearm purchased between April 1, 2012 and April 30, 2012. To qualify for your sales tax reimbursement (up to a maximum refund of 8% of the purchase price as determined by the sales tax paid at the time your purchase was made as documented on your dated sales receipt) this coupon must be filled out completely and returned to Winchester Repeating Arms with the supporting documents as listed, postmarked no later than midnight May 15, 2012. Winchester Repeating Arms employees, Winchester Repeating Arms sales representatives, authorized Winchester Repeating Arms dealers and their sales staff, and members of their immediate families are not eligible for this promotion. Limited to one offer per person. Offer valid in the United States only. All purchasers must be citizens or legal residents of the United States.

Click here for coupon OR on this link -http://www.winchesterguns.com/support/files/images/wfa/2012-All/2012-Promos/12-WRA-002_TaxCutApril-consumer(1).pdf

If you live in a state with no sales tax please submit your coupon (with valid purchase information) for special consideration.
Contact:
Scott Grange scottg[at]browning.com
Paul Thompson pault[at]browning.com
801-876-2711 ext. 3306 or 3229


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Browning Promotion -- Browning April Tax Relief Is Here.

Purchase a new Browning Firearm and Put the sales tax Back in your own Pocket.

Uncle sam has picked your pocket all year long. now is the time to take advantage of Browning's tax relief offer.

Purchase a new Browning firearm at retail from April 1, 2012 thru April 30, 2012 and Browning will reimburse you up to 8% in U.S.. funds for the $ales tax. See your dealer before this offer, like your tax refund, is history. (offer excludes Buck Mark and 1911-22 pistols. Offer only available in the U.S.)

For example, if you spend $1,000 and pay 8% sales tax, you can get $80 back from Browning - that's like getting an 8% discount.

It's easy -- here's how it works for you:

For convenience, download and print a copy of the "Browning Tax Relief" program flyer found below.
Purchase any new Browning firearm from a Preferred Browning dealer (Offer excludes Buck Mark Pistol and 1911-22 pistols).
Make your purchase starting April 1, 2012 through April 30, 2012 at your Browning dealer.
Make or get a copy of your receipt.
When you get home, fill out the Tax Relief program coupon and send it in to Browning.

It's that easy!

If you purchase your new Browning in a "no sales tax" state, send in your coupon for special consideration.

http://www.browning.com/support/fil...mos/12_BFA-001_TaxRelief-Flyer-and-Coupon.pdf


----------

